# Microwave cozies



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Microwave cozies.. Have you seen these they are very handy and I use mine all the time for when I reheat leftovers in the microwave 
I decided to make a bunch to have on hand when I go visiting some friends up north this fall and again preparing things for a fall craft show .. A good way to use up some of my fabrics that I no longer want for quilts


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Brilliant idea :thumbup:


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

I just ran off a pattern tutorial yesterday as I had seen one at our local fair in July. Great idea! I'll look forward to seeing any comments. Do you have a link for these?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Brilliant idea :thumbup:


they have free patterns online ... really are a handy item and good little gifts I think..


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

What a great idea. Love the colors.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

kpt said:


> I just ran off a pattern tutorial yesterday as I had seen one at our local fair in July. Great idea! I'll look forward to seeing any comments. Do you have a link for these?






 i used this one


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

i received a pair as a Christmas gift last year. I love them!
Great for soup in front of the TV


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> i received a pair as a Christmas gift last year. I love them!
> Great for soup in front of the TV


exactly!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

kpt said:


> I just ran off a pattern tutorial yesterday as I had seen one at our local fair in July. Great idea! I'll look forward to seeing any comments. Do you have a link for these?


curious..how much were they selling them for there?


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Do you use a special microwavable/heat resistant batting, if so was it hard to find?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

TFurlo said:


> Do you use a special microwavable/heat resistant batting, if so was it hard to find?


just cotton batting and I was lucky enough to have a special filling given to me.. I have used it for a couple of yrs now and it is super but have no idea what it is called but works like the cotton batting


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Great idea will make nice Christmas gifts


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought some at a craft fair and love them! I'm going to make some up for Christmas gifts.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Pot Holders? Or is there more to them than that?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

liz morris said:


> Pot Holders? Or is there more to them than that?


you leave them under your bowl and it is easier to take out when heated
they are safe i the microwave


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

These were hot sellers at last year's Christmas bazaar. I think I paid about $8.00 for a medium sized bowl.
Make sure you use 100% cotton batting and fabric.
Here is a link for a Microwave Fabric Bowl tutorial:
http://tamarackshack.blogspot.com.au/2012/11/microwaveable-fabric-bowl-tutorial.html


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl2sXD_i2gI i used this one






 i used this one[/quote]

TAKE OUT S AND LINK WILL WORK

good work ladies, I have saved both tutorials and looking good for Christmas presents.......


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link. Great idea. I was wondering, is necessary to pre-wash the fabric and batting? I know you do when making quilts.
Joan


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

runflyski said:


> These were hot sellers at last year's Christmas bazaar. I think I paid about $8.00 for a medium sized bowl.
> Make sure you use 100% cotton batting and fabric.
> Here is a link for a Microwave Fabric Bowl tutorial:
> http://tamarackshack.blogspot.com.au/2012/11/microwaveable-fabric-bowl-tutorial.html


wow and I was selling them at $10 a pair..with the price of fabrics and all that is super cheap but I am usng fabrics I had..thanks for the info


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Relly like that idea!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Relly like that idea!


I wasn't very sure if I would really use them when I first saw the idea but now that I had made some for myself I just love them and think they will make super little gifts and of course I know they sell pretty well.. If you so go ahead and give it a try


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I usually put a plate under mine, but I see the point. I have seen similar but with a triangle sewn into the back where you can put your fingers, like potholders. Seems like a good idea, will try it out.

I assume you could use the best bits of old towels instead of the padding as most of what is available in this area is the polyester kind, which would probably melt!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been making and selling these for $8.00 at craft sales for five years. The IMPORTANT thing it you MUST use 100% cotton FABRIC, BATTING and THREAD or you could have a fire. 


Not just for the microwave, you can also use them to hold a bowl of ice cream. That way your hand doesn't get cold.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Marge St Pete said:


> I've been making and selling these for $8.00 at craft sales for five years. The IMPORTANT thing it you MUST use 100% cotton FABRIC, BATTING and THREAD or you could have a fire.
> 
> Not just for the microwave, you can also use them to hold a bowl of ice cream. That way your hand doesn't get cold.


ah good to know..maybe I will raise my price a bit too but will have to think about that..and the ice cream bowl idea is super!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

liz morris said:


> I usually put a plate under mine, but I see the point. I have seen similar but with a triangle sewn into the back where you can put your fingers, like potholders. Seems like a good idea, will try it out.
> 
> I assume you could use the best bits of old towels instead of the padding as most of what is available in this area is the polyester kind, which would probably melt!


that would be too thick I am sure..you use two layers of the batting and two layers of the towel would be quite thick


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice! Never heard of them before but can see their usefulness. Found a pattern online and flagged it. Thanks for the idea. Yours are beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sue Fish said:


> just cotton batting and I was lucky enough to have a special filling given to me.. I have used it for a couple of yrs now and it is super but have no idea what it is called but works like the cotton batting


Good advice here-- has to be cotton as poly might catch fire. Also, no metallic fabrics (gold prints, stars, etc) as they also can catch fire. Mine have raw pinked edges and darts done after sewing two fabrics/batting together. I also make slightly larger ones for plates (more shallow darts). Bowl ones I sell for $6, forgot what I put on the plate ones. When you do production to sell, turning takes too long and mine have stood up well, been using them for some time.

I call the ones for bowls "Bowl Buddies" and the larger ones "Plate Pals."


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good advice here-- has to be cotton as poly might catch fire. Also, no metallic fabrics (gold prints, stars, etc) as they also can catch fire. Mine have raw pinked edges and darts done after sewing two fabrics/batting together. I also make slightly larger ones for plates (more shallow darts). Bowl ones I sell for $6, forgot what I put on the plate ones. When you do production to sell, turning takes too long and mine have stood up well, been using them for some time.


so the pinked edges and darts are on the outside?? does that look ok?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sue Fish said:


> so the pinked edges and darts are on the outside?? does that look ok?


Must not bother buyers as they are selling like that-- and since price is cheaper than I would charge if I was taking time to turn, stuff, etc, I think that is also a factor.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Must not bother buyers as they are selling like that-- and since price is cheaper than I would charge if I was taking time to turn, stuff, etc, I think that is also a factor.


That is great.. I am only doing about a dozen at a time. So my method works ok for me. Thanks


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

So what is the difference from pot holders?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> So what is the difference from pot holders?


You leave it under the bowl in the microwave and when you take it out it is easier to handle and you leave it under the bowl as you eat if you choose..curved up so you can easily grip it...check the tutorial


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, I see now. It has a shape to it. Hum!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Oh, I see now. It has a shape to it. Hum!


Right.. I didn't think I would be interested when I first saw them but once I gave in and made one I love it and have made many cents for gifts and of course to sell


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

These are very nice, I know someone on here did a tute for these, but dont remember who


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh I love them. I've helped my sister make lots of these. She sells them at her church bazaar.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Oh I love them. I've helped my sister make lots of these. She sells them at her church bazaar.


Can I ask how much she sells them for


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

I get my microwave safe batting at Joanne's usually use a coupon or watch for a sale


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, no! One more thing to make for Christmas gifts! Thanks.no, for real, thanks. jberg


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jberg said:


> Oh, no! One more thing to make for Christmas gifts! Thanks.no, for real, thanks. jberg


Lol. They will be super gifts! Get started!


----------



## monkey02 (Aug 24, 2012)

I like yours better than the YouTube video because they don't look so deep. Do you make the darts longer? Thanks


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

monkey02 said:


> I like yours better than the YouTube video because they don't look so deep. Do you make the darts longer? Thanks


Mine are only about two inches long


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

such a great idea


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

My brother thinks these are the greatest invention of all. I made some for his grands. Dh also uses ours every day. I make mine 10" square and round the corners. A cereal bowl will sit in this size. They can be made any size. Thread, batting, and fabric has to be all cotton.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Sand101 said:


> Great idea will make nice Christmas gifts


I agree. I certainly would love them for Christmas!


----------

